# My doglets!



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Some of you will already know them...

All together - Trinny, Jayjay, Meg, Milo & Tinks*









*Jayjay*






















































*Milo*













































*Trinny*






















































*Meg*













































*Tinks*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can i have Trinny please?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lovely pics!, thanks so much for posting - 
Meg could wrap my heart around her paw in a split-second, LOL. 

such happy dog-smiles, it warms me... 
--- terry


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice dogs  How's Jayjay getting on and Trinny?


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow you have so many dogs.  Where do they all sleep? THey are all beautiful.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw lovely pooches! bet they keep you busy hehe

by the way what breed is trinny? patterdale? looks a LOT like my OH's family dog! (not sure what he is, terrier mix- we think patterdale x JR). so would be interested to know what trinny is made of lol


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww they are all lovely! and so well trained that they all sit in one photo


----------



## HighPr00 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Can i have Trinny please?


Sure, looks can be decieving you know. :001_huh:



sarahberra said:


> Wow you have so many dogs.  Where do they all sleep? THey are all beautiful.


They sleep wherever they choose, usually under the bed. :thumbup1:



rachy86xx said:


> by the way what breed is trinny? patterdale?


She's 1/2 staffy, 1/4 JRT and 1/4 border collie. :shocked:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

HighPr00 said:


> She's 1/2 staffy, 1/4 JRT and 1/4 border collie. :shocked:


WOW thats a really interesting mix! Evidently i'm not as clever as i think LOL. I'll have to post a picture of OH dog so we can play guess the breed lol.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely dogs and great photos. Love the last one of Milo :thumbup1:


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful doggies. 
I particularly love the flyball photos :thumbup1:

They all look such happy dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Aww great photos! I love JayJay and Meg! All beautiful dogs


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

You have such stunning dogs.
Can I steal Milo please =]
Actually, I'd love to steal them all, they are gorgeous
x


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Can I have them all Purlease
xx


----------



## Celeste (Dec 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!! What fantastic photos! I really enjoyed them.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely, i wish I could keep mine still long enough to get a picture all together


----------

